
New regs on sharing data from clinical trials - sciadvance
https://directorsblog.nih.gov/2016/09/16/clinical-trials-sharing-of-data-and-living-up-to-our-end-of-the-bargain/
======
BabyByBlue
Glad to see these new regs.

